# Vitamin Regimen?



## Guest (Jun 23, 1999)

Are any of fibro girls on a vitamin regimen at all?  I just thought it would be interesting to see if ya'll were and what are you taking? I take a multi vit/min, vit C, Vit B-100 complex, Vit E, Selenium, Calcium/Mag combo, extra magnesium, quercitin w/vit C. I find that they are all beneficial. Vitamin C helps with immune (mouth canker sores), Vitamin B-100 complex helps everything!!!! The quercitin helps with allergies and inflammation. The calcium/mag with IBS and muscles, magnesium for muscles. Anyway, anyone care to share? Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 1999)

Just bringing this back up to see if I could get any answers!!!!!!! Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi LS, I take Vit B-complex, C, Calcium and Magnesium with D, and sometimes Vit E and Beta-carotene. I've never heard of quercitin. Is that a herbal supplement? Sometimes I think I should be taking more of other minerals but I'm afraid of overdoing something or simply spending money on something my body doesn't need. Unless you have laboratory tests done every so often, how do we know what we really should be taking? It's very confusing. I try to eat a healthy diet of course, and hope that covers me. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 1999)

Moldie, quercitin is a bioflavonoid that is excellent in helping with allergies and inflammation. I just swear by it. Since I have started taking it, my allergies are so much better that I have cut back on my allergy shots! I was going 2x a week for shots and I am now going 2x a month! I have my kids on it and have cut back on my boy's shots and he is doing great also. The quercitin also has 1400 mg Vit C in it. We have been taking it since March. Unbelievably, to add a little twist, I read on another board months ago that a girl said quercitin took her fibro pain away. I corresponded with her a couple of times and she swore by it! I only wished but, alas, to no avail!!!! But good for the allergies! Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Do you get it from a health food store, and where can I find out more about it. I imagine it won't do much for food allergies/chemical sensitivities but is mostly for respiratory type allergies, is that correct? What allergies do you have that it has helped for? Have you told your regular doctor about it, or is he the one that told you about it?------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 1999)

Moldie, I get it through www.vitaminshoppe.com, 100 capsules or 300 capsules, vitamin shoppe brand. I read about it in "The Real Vitamin and Mineral Book" second edition by Shari Lieberman, PHD and Nancy Bruning. This book really educated me on all vitamins, minerals, etc. I bought this book wayyyyyy before I was even diagnosed. If you go to look for this book, on page 46 is a nutritional supplement program for a woman with fibro and cfids. I sort of followed it a bit. I don't take all of what is there, but quite a bit! Yes, I would say it is for pollen allergies and inflammation. My allergies include, dust, grass, molds and my nose is soooooo inflamed, it's terrible! I even clean my nasal passages everyday with a salt solution which eases alot of the dryness and washes away pollen in my nose. It sounds kinda gross but it helps. I am one that took my life back in my own hands and read up on the vitamins and started them myself. My new doctor has my vitamin regimen and she said to continue it if it seemed to be helping me, but not that she believed in it! At least she didn't tell me how ridiculous it is, huh? Ya know, something that really bugged me....when I went in just a month ago to get my blood work done again, sed rate, ANA, cholesterol, b12, etc., the doctor had not put down the ANA and I questioned why the ANA was not written down and the nurse asks, "What is an ANA?" It is sad when we know more than they do! Real nice nurse, though! I liked her! We just have to keep educating ourselves!!!! Lynne


----------

